
‘A Conservative Climate Solution’: Republican Group Calls for Carbon Tax - OrwellianChild
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/07/science/a-conservative-climate-solution-republican-group-calls-for-carbon-tax.html
======
tzs
Some prominent members of the group:

• James Baker. He was Chief of Staff and Treasury Secretary under Reagan.

• Henry Paulson. He was Treasury Secretary under Bush 43.

• George Shultz. He was Director of the Office of Management and Budget and
Secretary of Treasury under Nixon, and Secretary of State under Reagan.

• Marty Feldstein. He was chairman of the Council of Economic Advisors and
chief economic advisor to Reagan.

• Greg Mankiw. He was chairman of Council of Economic Advisors under Bush 43.

They have an opinion piece written by members of this group in the OP-ED
section of the NY Times to day called "A Conservative Case for Climate Action"
[1].

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/08/opinion/a-conservative-
ca...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/08/opinion/a-conservative-case-for-
climate-action.html)

~~~
dragonwriter
> James Baker. He was Chief of Staff and Treasury Secretary under Reagan.

Also Secretary of State and White House Chief of Staff under Bush 41.

